# java installation problem



## MurphyZ (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey everybody, I've run into a bit of a problem trying to install java on FreeBSD 8.2. I stuck the file in distfiles directory, I went to the diablo java ports directory and typed in "make install clean". It ran great till this part here. 



```
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool  --tag=CC    --mode=link cc -std=gnu99  -O2 -pipe -
fno-strict-aliasing   -L/usr/local/lib -o msgcmp msgcmp-msgcmp.o  msgcmp-msgl-fsearch.o libgettextsrc.la  -lm  
libtool: link: cc -std=gnu99 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -o .libs/msgcmp msgcmp-msgcmp.o
msgcmp-msgl-fsearch.o  -L/usr/local/lib ./.libs/libgettextsrc.so /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-
lib/.libs/libgettextlib.so -lncurses /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-
0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/intl/.libs/libintl.so -lm -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
/usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib/.libs/libgettextlib.so: undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
/usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib/.libs/libgettextlib.so: undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
/usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/gnulib-lib/.libs/libgettextlib.so: undefined reference to `libiconv'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1/gettext-tools.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18.1.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gmake.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkg-config.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xproto.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libXi.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
```

What I've tried so far is going into the gettext ports directory and installing it from there and I get the same error. I've tried removing libiconv and I still get the message whether it's installed or not. 

I've done some google searches and could not find anything specific on gettext or java. I did find a few different results that said something about using `./configure CFLAGS=-liconv` to fix the problem, but I'm not sure where I need to run that or if it even pertains to this exact problem. 

If anybody has any suggestions or can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. I'm still fairly new to FreeBSD so if you can provide as much info as possible that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## da1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Even though this post is old, for the sake of sanity ... you can put 
	
	



```
CFLAGS=-liconv
```
 into /etc/make.conf and compile/install gettext.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2012)

I think the correct solution would be to make sure libtool is correctly installed/updated.


----------

